

David Pogue: The Future of Skype - grellas
http://pogue.blogs.nytimes.com/2011/05/12/the-future-of-skype/

======
lowglow
It would be nice to see Skype integrated into XBOX Live. We might be seeing
that experience grow in value, keeping more eyes in the network by building
out their interactive communications feature set.

------
marcin
If I remember correctly from the Kirkpatricks Facebook Effect, there is a lot
of ego play in those acquisitions. Although I need to say, that it would take
a lot of ego out of me to shell out 8.5b :) Marcin / <http://linkfindr.com>

